

The Three Axes Of Political Arguments - DanielBMarkham
http://freedom-or-safety.com/blog/the-three-axes-of-political-arguments/

======
mikecarroll
Great--another graph that simplifies political discourse into a few vague
terms that are, themselves, highly politicized.

Even if something like this were somehow representative of the range of
political discourse, I struggle to see what real value it would bring. I agree
that we should not allow others to set the rules of a political discussion as
a choice between X and not X, but how is limiting ourselves to thinking in
terms of just three criteria, instead of just one, much better?

~~~
jrajav
I agree. The key takeaway here is that there are many different dimensions to
politics, even on a single topic. That was hopefully clear already to most
reasoning people, and something that they try to keep in mind as they discuss
and reason about laws and events...

However, it's certainly not a sparse 3 dimensions. It's an N-dimensional space
for some high value of N, if not infinite. There are as many ways to frame a
political topic as there are ways that we live and interact in society and the
economy.

